# the New road network in Sharjah ..



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

Sharjah's road network is getting a face left ... tottaly new roads in Sharjah replacying the old roads. the development will cover the whole city which can be noticed in the map below. the colored lines indecate the new highways with the new intersections and tunnels.




the Article in Arabic Article


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

why now all of sudden, why not 15-20 years ago?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

HH MBR My friend


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

lol .. what doese HH MBR have to do with this ... ? this project was announced few years ago ... and it was in the designe for few years now ...construction of phaze one was finished last year .... plus it was ordered by HH sheikh sultan ruler of Sharjah and financed by Sharjah government. 

sharjah has built a highway from Sharjah city to kalba city on the east cost ... with a cost of one billion AED .. and its constructing a new highway now connecting Sharjah city with Khorfakkan city on the east cost too with a cost of 1 billion AED too ...all financed by Sharjah government .. plus its building a 4 killometers long tunnel in the mountings of khorfakkan as part of that high way which will breack dubai's record of longest tunnel. sharjah already has a tunnel with a length of 1 killometer leading to kalba city. was finished 3 years ago.. was the longest in the gulf.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Towers said:


> why now all of sudden, why not 15-20 years ago?


You are being negative.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

well no, i am just saying, sharjah should have improved its road networks like dubai and abu dhabi did 15-20 years ago


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

where is dubai's 'record' tunnel?




The-Sultan said:


> lplus its building a 4 killometers long tunnel in the mountings of khorfakkan as part of that high way which will breack dubai's record of longest tunnel. sharjah already has a tunnel with a length of 1 killometers leading to kalba city. was finished 3 years ago.. was the longest in the gulf.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

not sure, shindagah tunnel?????


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

That isnt realy a tunnel.

it was built by diverting the creek, and building on the bed!


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

no guys .. its the airport tunnel !


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

The-Sultan said:


> lol .. what doese HH MBR have to do with this ... ? this project was announced few years ago ... and it was in the designe for few years now ...construction of phaze one was finished last year .... plus it was ordered by HH sheikh sultan ruler of Sharjah and financed by Sharjah government.
> 
> sharjah has built a highway from Sharjah city to kalba city on the east cost ... with a cost of one billion AED .. and its constructing a new highway now connecting Sharjah city with Khorfakkan city on the east cost too with a cost of 1 billion AED too ...all financed by Sharjah government .. plus its building a 4 killometers long tunnel in the mountings of khorfakkan as part of that high way which will breack dubai's record of longest tunnel. sharjah already has a tunnel with a length of 1 killometer leading to kalba city. was finished 3 years ago.. was the longest in the gulf.


lol man ur not getting the point  i speak of things that are not usually spoken of i dont expect u to understand me ( and i dont want to get into political stuff that are hiddin lol) but ur fact are totally right nevertheless they have nothing to do with what i said 
besides sharjah road network + infrastucture (police ,health , electricity & water ) u name it just way behind and needs improvments to match up the
new mellenium ... anyway gl with ur new record lol


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

u said the new road network is getting built becauase of HH sheikh MBR ... what doese ruler of dubai have to do with the projects of Sharjah ..!! those projects were started even before the guy becomes ruler of dubai ..! u dubai guys always like to make achivments of others belong to you  lol .. which is funny .. by the way .. the last place on earth Dubai would like to become very developed is Sharjah.. but its developing very fast thanx to its ruler .. if dubai is helping fujairah and umalqaiwain by building hotels there that doesnt mean dubai is allowed to do things in Sharjah..


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

but Dubai wants to stick its business with Sharjah ...

why do u think Sheikh Mohammed went to Sharjah to check their federal institution and then he changed the name of a new road from Dubai - Fujairah to Sharjah - Fujairah? 

and I dont remember any acheivment done by Sharjah and taken from Dubai it is Sharjah copying Dubai, which is good.

at the end good luck for all the Emirates, we have one nationality if u have forgotten. We need ur ruler Islamic flavour too, once Dubai become really annoying.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

he went only once to Sharjah lol... he went to a place for the handycaped people ...he spent little time with those people and changed nothing in that place .. u know why ?? .. because ruler of Sharjah is building a special city for handycaped people on emirates road .. its a multimillion project to take care of and educate handycaped people in Sharjah .. financed by sharjah government ... so ruler of dubai did nothing for Sharjah ... then he kept going to umalqiwain and ras-alkhaimah and never came back to sharjah again.. because he knows sharjah doesnt need those trips ... and the Sharjah-Fujairah road was changed to save money .. it used to be from dubai to fujairah ... which means it was longer .. but thanks to the highway sharjah built from sharjah to kalba .. they will biuld now a highway from fujairah to connect with the highway sharjah built ... plus Dubai-Fujairah highway is financed by the federal government not by dubai ! ... so dubai holds no credet for any project in other emirates ... dubai's schools, civil defence and some other facilites are built by the federal government too ... so dubai takes ..doesnt give dear .. lol


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

How did it turn into Dubai vs Sharjah?


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

because "bin dubai" claims that sharjah projects are built by dubai .. loool .. the funniest thing I have ever heard in my life..


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

The-Sultan said:


> because "bin dubai" claims that sharjah projects are built by dubai .. loool .. the funniest thing I have ever heard in my life..


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool !!!
u dont get my point .... sharjah had some troubles with dubai and HH MBR is solving it cuz sharjah is so ignorant and wants to doom its ppl  

in other words Dubai-sharjah road has been the center of traffic for ages because sharjah refuses to co-op with Dubai thats for 1

and dont go ahead and give stupid assumtions that Dubai gov didnt do anything to sharjah,
sharjah's Ruler is there because of Dubai for ur information .... 
dont get urself into these things anyway 
i am done with u and keep getting ur info from the news paper and post them here ok ?
good on u


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

smussuw said:


> How did it turn into Dubai vs Sharjah?


Dubai vs sharjah ? 
oh plz man ~
sharjah is nice in many ways but they have internal problems


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

The-Sultan said:


> he went only once to Sharjah lol... he went to a place for the handycaped people ...he spent little time with those people and changed nothing in that place .. u know why ?? .. because ruler of Sharjah is building a special city for handycaped people on emirates road .. its a multimillion project to take care of and educate handycaped people in Sharjah .. financed by sharjah government ... so ruler of dubai did nothing for Sharjah ... then he kept going to umalqiwain and ras-alkhaimah and never came back to sharjah again.. because he knows sharjah doesnt need those trips ... and the Sharjah-Fujairah road was changed to save money .. it used to be from dubai to fujairah ... which means it was longer .. but thanks to the highway sharjah built from sharjah to kalba .. they will biuld now a highway from fujairah to connect with the highway sharjah built ... plus Dubai-Fujairah highway is financed by the federal government not by dubai ! ... so dubai holds no credet for any project in other emirates ... dubai's schools, civil defence and some other facilites are built by the federal government too ... so dubai takes ..doesnt give dear .. lol


lool and do u know why he went there once ?
u have no clue .. this road was built so save ppl from accidents that occurs on al thaid -> melaiha road for ur information.
second thing fedral gov almost does nothing in Dubai lol mostly self financed 
AD and Dubai contributes to the Fedral Gov. but Dubai take care of it self ( schools hospitals and so on) 
i really dont like they way u talk and post as if u know more that what we do lol


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

BinDubai said:


> sharjah's Ruler is there because of Dubai for ur information ....


no one can deny that 


anyway can we stop this none sence plz?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

smussuw said:


> no one can deny that
> 
> 
> anyway can we stop this none sence plz?


hehe i said i dont want to get into politics 
and i didn mention that i am done with him


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

lol .. u cant say things then u say u r done ... first of all .. politics are not something u invented which makes u know it more than the others ... sharjah's ruler is there because dubai helped him come back and rule sharjah again .. but do u know why ?? everybody knows the reason .. because dubai fears abdul-Azeez .. the new ruler at that time .. because he doesnt like dubai and because he made an army for Sharjah which threatend dubai's security at that time ... plus abdul-Azeez was the head of Sharjah's chamber of commerce .. that guy was a first-class bussniss man ... which means if he stays in the ruler position .. Sharjah will be more into bussniss which dubai doesnt want ... competetion my friend ..sharjah at the time of abdul-azeez had hotels, alkohool and so many forigne companies ... those days were the days when sharjah started exporting oil and getting money to finance its projects.. 

bindubai ... u need to accept arguments and argue back ... its a forum .. right ? we are here to argue things and talk about things ...  

plus dubai doese not contrepute in the federal budget ... everyone knows that the federal budget comes from AD ... maybe this thing was changed last year ? was it ?? so dubai contreputes with 4% of the budget now? lol 

one more thing .. the accedents happening on aldhaid road happen because trucks traveling from fujairah to dubai use it ... there is no highway between fujairah and dubai for those trucks .... so those trucks travel through sharjah .. thousands of trucks everyday ... carrying rocks ... so dubai needs to find a new highway for its bussniss with fujairah ... and AD would pay for that .. no problem  

plus sharjah is not cooperating with dubai .. bcz we dont need dubai  we are not ajman my friend.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy Cow, you guys talk as if the Emirates are all soveriegn states and seperate countries? Don't all you guys belong to one country? **** me! Just goes to prove how deadly the concept of "nationalism" can be! (Thanks to the legacy the British and others left all over the M.E.) No wonder wars are fought over borders. You guys all belong to the same country! 

You shouldn't need a UK citizen to tell you that!


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> Holy Cow, you guys talk as if the Emirates are all soveriegn states and seperate countries? Don't all you guys belong to one country? ***** me*! Just goes to prove how deadly the concept of "nationalism" can be! (Thanks to the legacy the British and others left all over the M.E.) No wonder wars are fought over borders. You guys all belong to the same country!
> 
> You shouldn't need a UK citizen to tell you that!


 :runaway: Be careful when you say that :lol:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, it's the truth. (Unless there's no place for stupid things like the truth in the UAE!!  )


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ it isnt really like that

Safa guys picks on Jumeira guys

Deira guys picks on Bur Dubai guys

Abu Dhabi guys picks on Dubai guys

Saudi Arabia guys picks on UAE guys

nothing really personal


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

^ where is Safa located???


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

near safa park


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

lol ok u dont need dubai . hah what a joke anyway its not Dubai Vs sharjah its Dubai vs u lol
lol the army was never a threat to Dubai at any givin time. besides Dubai had an army of it self untill late in the 1990's and it was controlling the movment of the UAE's army in Dubai lands + Dubai had a much stronger effect on desicion makin in the UAE thats why HH shiekh Sultan came to rule because he was an ally with Dubai. 
lol 4% ? haha atleast it contributes unlike others ^_~ to take much more than they give.. and sadly they spend less than 50% on their emirate and 50% goes 2 swiss 
and yes he was the head to the chamber of commerce but sharjah was never the main trade hub and never will be .. for ur information ,
besides most of those who live in sharjah depends on the two major cities in the UAE in terms of $$ AD and Dubai . why do u think that ppl live in sharjah ?
cheaper rents and poor quality in terms of regulations regarding residential developments and urban design all that leads to cheape rents and prices,
the way you post is so funny .. lol i am sorry but u have no clue .. maybe u need to get some local friends to educate u in such a matter ? 
no offence guys


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Naz UK said:


> Holy Cow, you guys talk as if the Emirates are all soveriegn states and seperate countries? Don't all you guys belong to one country? **** me! Just goes to prove how deadly the concept of "nationalism" can be! (Thanks to the legacy the British and others left all over the M.E.) No wonder wars are fought over borders. You guys all belong to the same country!
> 
> You shouldn't need a UK citizen to tell you that!


its nothing really personal  but dont u hate it when some1 denies the truth ? :runaway:


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

BinDubai said:


> lol ok u dont need dubai . hah what a joke anyway its not Dubai Vs sharjah its Dubai vs u lol
> lol the army was never a threat to Dubai at any givin time. besides Dubai had an army of it self untill late in the 1990's and it was controlling the movment of the UAE's army in Dubai lands + Dubai had a much stronger effect on desicion makin in the UAE thats why HH shiekh Sultan came to rule because he was an ally with Dubai.
> lol 4% ? haha atleast it contributes unlike others ^_~ to take much more than they give.. and sadly they spend less than 50% on their emirate and 50% goes 2 swiss
> and yes he was the head to the chamber of commerce but sharjah was never the main trade hub and never will be .. for ur information ,
> ...






if u go back to the begining of this thread and read again .. u will find how this argument started ... this thread is about Sharjah's new road networks .. one of sharjah's projects .. ordered by ruler of sharjah ... and built by Sharjah's public works department ... not federal ministry ! ... U came and instead of talking about the project u put ruler of dubai in the middle of this ...just like children .. do u see how ignorat you are ? till now u havnt answered the main question we asked u ... what doese ruler of dubai have to do with sharjah's projects ? 

and by the way ... sharjah is giving its people so many things people of dubai are dreaming of .... and like u say we shouldnt deny the truth .. right ? 
in sharjah if u are 18 years old u get a free house from government of sharjah .. you get one .. your brother gets one .. your father gets one .. so one family gets like ten houses ... in dubai do u get something for free ?? lol dont u guys get a loan to build a house .. then u pay it back .... plus u have defficulties getting lands to build those houses ... I know so many poeple from dubai .. and I know what people of dubai get and do not get ... plus each family in sharjah gets a 5 story commercial building as a gift from government of sharjah .. 2000 buildings are under construction right now then will be given to people for free ... no loans my friend .. we are not in dubai lol plus in so many areas of locals in sharjah people dont pay for water and electricity ... its paid by government of sharjah.

plus sharjah is not getting its income from haraam resources ... hotels filled with alkohool ... prostiteutes who genertaes loads of money and made the tourism of dubai especialy for people from KSA and other countries who come here just for this one reason ... dubai is widly known for this kind of tourism .. not for the deadly heat of dubai .. or for its tirreble traffic ... so lets not deny the truth ..like u said


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

many of ur points sultan are wrong but anyway, could we pretty plz stop it?


----------



## farid73 (Apr 20, 2006)

I am a resident of Fujairah, it has been ages since they talk about this new highway linking sharjah and dubai to fujairah? can any one tell me when this will be finished , how long gonna take me to go to fujairah with this new road.. I like my work in fujairah but Life sucks guys. shall i count on this road and fujairah!!!!


----------



## farid73 (Apr 20, 2006)

in the guardians there is an article about Fujairah's future as the new abu dhabi? since many of are experts in the UAE policies, what do you think about fujairah's future!!! 

the guardian link:http://observer.guardian.co.uk/travel/story/0,,1717746,00.html


----------

